# Giant penis at llandegla



## Ootini (8 Feb 2015)

In case you guys haven't seen this http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/phallic-symbol-appears-llandegla-hillside-8602556


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Feb 2015)

I remember a case in Portsmouth (allegedly) a group of Community service workers were given the tesk of planting daffodils in Victoria Park

It wasn't until they all bloomed that it was discovered that the planting spelt (in crossword terms) "Go away'(4,3)


----------



## Hyslop (8 Feb 2015)

Cant at the moment remember the location in Cumbria,however during WW2,many German POW2s were employed on the land here,as elsewhere no doubt.Whilst involved in an Oral History project I was told by a former guard at Moota camp of a family who having been unkind to their German POW,found,in the Spring,that their garden featured a Swastika formed of Daffodils and that "Heil Hitler",again in Daffodils showed clearly along their front border!


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Feb 2015)

It will be @dan_bo ........


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Feb 2015)

I thought for a moment the Giant had made a naming error for their new bike.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Feb 2015)

There was/is an enormous knob made of pine trees on the M74 on the way to glasgow in a managed forest.....


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Feb 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> I thought for a moment the Giant had made a naming error for their new bike.


Off topic, but that is not unusual

Nissan had the "Pajero" which in Southern Europe is "W*nk*r". Allegedly On One's Pompino has the same meaning

The Honda Jazz was originally the Fita, until it was discovered that it meant the "C word"in some countries

Mazda brought out the LaPuta thinking it meant "The Woman". Then found out that in Latin countries it meant "The Whore"


None sold well and had name changes, but to my amusement there are a lot of middle aged men driving Pajeros awaiting to be illuminated


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

dan_bo said:


> There was/is an enormous knob made of pine trees on the M74 on the way to glasgow in a managed forest.....


If I'm thinking of the same one, it's now a capital I crossed at the top and bottom...


----------



## dan_bo (9 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If I'm thinking of the same one, it's now a capital I crossed at the top and bottom...



Boooo!


----------



## Berties (9 Feb 2015)

As a young lad our football strayed onto the lawn of a large house,the owner suddenly appeared and took the ball ,saying we were making to much noise etc, well loosing our ball was a big thing,so we had a plan not to get our ball back ,but to teach Lord napolean a lesson so off to a dads shed ,weed killer in a sprayer,and a wait to the Lord went out ,and then those arts lessons paid off a 8 foot wang was sprayed on the prestigious lawn,then next day as the sun came out so did the out line of our art work ,never got our ball back but made us feel better


----------



## Oldbloke (9 Feb 2015)

Berties said:


> As a young lad our football strayed onto the lawn of a large house,the owner suddenly appeared and took the ball ,saying we were making to much noise etc, well loosing our ball was a big thing,so we had a plan not to get our ball back ,but to teach Lord napolean a lesson so off to a dads shed ,weed killer in a sprayer,and a wait to the Lord went out ,and then those arts lessons paid off a 8 foot wang was sprayed on the prestigious lawn,then next day as the sun came out so did the out line of our art work ,never got our ball back but made us feel better


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2015)

That's not a penis. It's the recognition symbol of the Cyclehat lefties.


----------



## simon.r (9 Feb 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Off topic, but that is not unusual
> 
> Nissan had the "Pajero" which in Southern Europe is "W*nk*r". Allegedly On One's Pompino has the same meaning



Pompano is Italian and I believe translates more or less as 'blow job'. A Google images search may confirm this. When the Pompino was originally released it was a bit of a sarcastic swipe at high end expensive Italian frames.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Feb 2015)

Supposedly fertiliser is more subtle, and more permanent


----------



## gds58 (10 Feb 2015)

Wouldn't it be fantastic if the bike manufacturer 'Giant' did actually introduce a model called the 'Penis' how funny would it be to go to the pub with your mates and proudly announce that you now have a 'Giant Penis'


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Feb 2015)

Cove MTB's are on that wave length. "Darling I have just spent £1500 on a hand job" must have been said to an odd bemused wife.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2015)

once again.........(and, yes, my great-great-grandfather and his father and grandfather before him did hail from Cerne Abbas)


----------

